
Show HN: A no-cloud note taking app with networkless sharing - jp1016
https://github.com/JP1016/Paper
======
djsumdog
Seems okay for short notes. QR code gets a little cut off in Firefox. Seems
like you would quickly hit usability limits after a small amount of notes.

You might be able to squeeze more out with a of video-QR codes to sync all
notes, but that adds a lot of complexity:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPM-
oDcWcrk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPM-oDcWcrk)

~~~
jp1016
i had a plan to do this to sync all notes , but dropped it as it will take
more time, thanks for pointing it out

------
jp1016
Hi HN, Paper is a simple tool that i made to easily share small text from
mobile to laptop, it converts your text/note to qr code and with the same app
in pc, it can transfer the note to pc through camera. it is pwa based and
stores data in localstorage. please note that this app wont work for larger
character texts.

